# Update baby pics posted on behalf of Stoaty



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Posting these on behalf of stoaty they are his baby skunkies at 3 wks old :flrt::flrt:


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

:flrt:WOW Ian you've got some gorgeous big ones !:flrt:

Mine aren't that big yet , I've got to leave them until wednesday so hopefully they'll be like yours then!!!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

too cute too cute:mf_dribble:. what sexes are they?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

omg they are soooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

OK the pics are two of each skunk. So you could see the side swirls for the girls. So first 4 pics are the two girls. Then the two boys. The one curled in the hand is the runty boy.

Thank you all for the kind comments. They really are coming on well. After the disaster last year I was really worried about this litter but mum is superb this time.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They're gorgeous and eyes open already! :flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

feorag said:


> They're gorgeous and eyes open already! :flrt:


Yes their eyes started to open a few days ago. 
Is this early then?


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

I guess as you mentioned ; there are "only" 4 of them so they come on very quickly , normally eyes should start to open after their 3rd week, but most of the websites state that they open at their 4th week; so I guess between 3rd and 4th week is the average but nothing wrong with eyes opening a little sooner; the faster they can get used to seeing humans.:2thumb:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

:gasp: They are adorable!! i want oneee :blush:


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww they are so gorgeous! Love the one second from last which is curled up - too cute for words tbh!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW what cute babies & the pic of little runt boy curled up in the hand is fantastic.

Nice to see they are doing so well :no1:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Gorgeous  Id love a little skunk


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG they are so adorable, i love the one curled up in your hand..

Bless them...

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

How adorable are these little fellows - well done:flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwwww.... little sweeties! bless 'em!

N


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Its amazing how much time you can waste just watching the little ones.
They appeared from the nest box for the first time yesterday and even though they are been handled everyday now anyway it was great just to watch them running/staggering round on their own.

Not only that I had my first Harris hawk hatch yesterday and watched it take its first feed this morning. My god where does the time go.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Awwww they are stunning
The one in the 5th picture is lovely !
Well done mate
xx


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Well it seems the babes have had an injection of developement juice. They spent a lot of time yesterday running round the cage. In fact they have had to be moved to another cage as they were coming out between the bars and running round the room - oops. Got them out to handle last night and the new confidence deffinately shows. They would not stay still and were running round everywhere. Even better mum has calmed down and we can have her in the room with us while handling them. Would even go so far as to say she looked disapppointed when we put them back in - lol.


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Hellowww there Ian

How are things going? Isn't it great when they leave their nest and go out to explore their environment? 

Today Naminé took her kids for exploration tour around the garden; luckily I am not a skunkmom or I'd be going nuts; keeping an eye on 7 babies who still don't figure out how to follow their mom :flrt:
It's really gorgeous when you see them out enjoying themselves through the grass and flowers. I wore a black pants and probably they though I was there mom because they kept coming to me in stead of their mom:flrt:

I wondered Ian if your skunks are descented? I'm not sure about the UK but here in Belgium,France, The Netherlands and Germany it's illegal to sell;own or buy a descented skunk and wondered if you had it done anyways? 

I didn't but it surely makes alot of problems with future owners; they all want a descented skunk and I can't seem to convince them that fully loaded skunks don't smell and normally don't charge their weapons at all; except if the animal feels too threatened where biting, stomping, attacking doesn't seem to do the trick, but it seems people who hear about skunks immediately think of the foul smell and presumes the animal itself stinks.
I can honestly tell them that my loaded female skunk isn't smelly at all and smells neutral. In here we call skunks; stinkdier; stinkanimal so not really a favorable name to start with,when saying they don't stink :lol2:

Did they start eating solids already?
Have you found new homes for them?

I have dropped the price for the last time to less than 300£ hope people still don't think it's too expensive.

good luck with yours and the hawk baby !!!!!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there. I can imagine that been very stressful. Watching all of them while they were exploring. Love the fact that they were following you cause you were wearing black. We can't descent over here anymore. It does put people off and puts more pressure on breeders to ensure that the babies are properly socialised to reduce the chances of spraying. 

I haven't seen any of the little ones trying solids yet but I don't think it will be long b4 they do.

Got a few of them sorted for homes but I have not advertised them yet. My partner hasn't decided if she is keeping one yet so don't want to arrange a new home and then she decides she wants that one.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

stoaty said:


> *Got a few of them sorted for homes* but I have not advertised them yet. My partner hasn't decided if she is keeping one yet so don't want to arrange a new home and then she decides she wants that one.


Hope one of them is not EmmaJ Stoaty, have you seen this thread here?


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

My god. Its chaos over here. I have the babies running round the lounge. In my innocence I assumed they would follow mum - no probs. WRONG. Three have all gone their own way and stomping at everything including the TV - awww bless. Still no spraying so things could be worse.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

know the feeling stoaty! snuffs babies have been running riot in the bedroom!

the first one goes on wednesday, the second may go this weekend.. question is, can i cope with letting the third go too!

still.. it could get a whole lot worse.. ichi has had five in a viv in the spare room!

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> know the feeling stoaty! snuffs babies have been running riot in the bedroom!
> 
> the first one goes on wednesday, the second may go this weekend.. question is, can i cope with letting the third go too!
> 
> ...


 
:O 

excitement!!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Nerys said:


> know the feeling stoaty! snuffs babies have been running riot in the bedroom!
> 
> the first one goes on wednesday, the second may go this weekend.. question is, can i cope with letting the third go too!
> 
> ...


Yes I suppose that I still have my bed. But then again - had a lady come round and measure up the lounge for carpets tonight. She moved a chair and there was a fresh pile of skunky poo. OK embarrassing but not a biggy until you look at the look Donna is giving me. Guess who is deffinatley not in the good books.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol. Don't worry about your skunks, when my wife was small she would do that behind the sofa. haha.
You have such a handsome litter! I have to be honest though, I don't see how any of you do it! My heart is bigger than my brain so I'd do my best to keep every last one of them, even if it meant sacrificing my bed!

I can't wait to get skunks now. Been house hunting already so I'll be making enquiries but not just yet. Going abroad at the end of the month so can't commit to a house until July 7th at the earliest. I'm so excited I could run wild and stomp my own TV.


----------

